# اجمل الحكم بالانجليزى مترجمه عربي



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

​ DON'T cry over anyone who won't cry over you

لاتبك على من لا يبكي عليك 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
Good FRIENDS are hard to find, harder to leave, and impossible to forget
الأصدقاء الحقيقون يصعب إيجادهم ، يصعب تركهم ، ويستحيل نسيانهم 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ACTIONS speak louder than words
الأفعال أبلغ من الأقوال 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
DON'T let the past hold you back, you're missing the good stuff
لا تجعل الماضي يعيقك ، سيلهيك عن الأمور الجميلة في الحياة 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
LIFE'S SHORT. If you don't look around once in a while you might miss it
الحياة قصيرة ، إن لم تستغلها ضاعت عليك الفرصة 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
Some people make the world SPECIAL just by being in it
بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة ، فقط بتواجدهم فيها 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
BEST FRIENDS are the siblings god's didn't give us
رب أخ لك لم تلده أمك 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
When it HURTS to look back, and you're SCARED to look ahead,you can look beside you and your BEST FRIEND will be there
عندما يؤلمك النظر للماضي ، وتخاف مما سيحدث في للمستقبل ، انظر لجانبك ، وصديقك الحميم سيكون هناك ليدعمك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*روعة بجد يا جوجو *
*حكم فعلا حقيقية وجميلة*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*حكم جميل جدااا
تسلم ايديك ياحبي
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> good friends are hard to find, harder to leave, and impossible to forget
> الأصدقاء الحقيقون يصعب إيجادهم ، يصعب تركهم ، ويستحيل نسيانهم


 

جمال جدا يا جوجو

شكرا لييك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 سبتمبر 2010)

حكم جميلة جدااا
مرسي ليك جوجو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلووووووووين اوووووووي*
*خصوصا تاني واحدة وقبل قبل الاخيرة*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الكم ولمرورك الطيب 
عن جد نرتونى بوجودكم الجميل
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم


----------



## sparrow (26 سبتمبر 2010)

DON'T let the past hold you back, you're missing the good stuff
لا تجعل الماضي يعيقك ، سيلهيك عن الأمور الجميلة في الحياة 

حلوين وجداد
شكرا ليك


----------



## ارووجة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

حلوين
شكرا لك


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> don't let the past hold you back, you're missing the good stuff
> لا تجعل الماضي يعيقك ، سيلهيك عن الأمور الجميلة في الحياة
> 
> حلوين وجداد
> شكرا ليك


*شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب اختى العزيزة
ربقنا يبارك حياتك
*​


ارووجة قال:


> حلوين
> شكرا لك


*ديما على الرحب اروجة

*​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لاتبك على من لا يبكي عليك
ياريت اقدر ..............................​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

بعض الناس يجعلون حياتك سعيدة ، فقط بتواجدهم فيها


----------

